# Oase Biotex Screenex



## jora (14. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen gebrauchten Biotec Screenex Filter gekauft. Leider wusste der Verkäufer nicht um welche Ausführung es sich genau handelt.                  Am Filter konnte ich bis auf den Deckelaufdruck "Oase Biotex Screenex" keine weitere Typenbezeichnung finden.

Wie kann ich herausfinden, um welchen Typen es sich genau handelt.

Wo bekomme ich eine Betriebsanleitung her?

Wäre toll, wenn mich jemand von meiner Unwissenheit befreit.


----------



## Olli.P (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

Hi Jörg,


schon mal - defekter Link entfernt - geschaut???????????


----------



## simon (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

hallo jörg
da es nur 3 stück gibt nimm mal die aussenmaße ab denn die sind bei jedem anderst und dann die herstellerseite besuchen
gruss simon


----------



## jora (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

Danke für die Antworten.  

@Olaf
Auf der Internetseite von Oase sind leider nur die Screenmatic aufgeführt. Sind diese mit den Screenex, bis auf das automatische Sieb, identisch?  

@Simon
Mit der Höhe werd ich morgen mal schaun.  Hatte ich glatt übersehen. : Der 36 ist es schon mal nicht.

Habe mir jetzt mal die Gebrauchanleitung für den Screenmatic 12/18 runter geladen. Hoffe, dass der Screenex und der Screenmatic, bis auf das automatische Sieb, baugleich sind. Da ich leider über den Screenex nichts finden kann.  

Weiß jemand, ob die Filter baugleich sind?


----------



## simon (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

hi jörg
meiner meinung ja weilll man auf screenmatic umrüsten kann
gruss simon
p.s. hab grad den 12er gekauft in der doofen anleitung steht doch eh nix gescheites drin.ist im höchstfall als klopapier verwendbar


----------



## A6er (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*



			
				xschnullerx schrieb:
			
		

> hi jörg
> meiner meinung ja weilll man auf screenmatic umrüsten kann
> gruss simon
> p.s. hab grad den 12er gekauft in der doofen anleitung steht doch eh nix gescheites drin.ist im höchstfall als klopapier verwendbar



Hallo Nachbar  
Was macht Dein "Teichprojekt"?
Bist Du fertig?

Wo hast Du denn den "12er" gekauft?
Den will ich mir nämlich auch anschaffen


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

Moin,

ist nur so ne Idee von mir... haben die vers. Filter nicht auch vers. große Filterflächen = Schwämme?
Soll heißen, kann man nicht einfach über das Zählen der Schwämme bestimmen, was für einen Filter man hat?

Ich hab nen normalen 18er mit Screenex - der hat  8 blaue und darunter 8 rote Schwämme. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## jora (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

Hallo,

also ich habe heute mal gemessen. Der Filter ist ca. 42 cm hoch. Demnach müsste es sich um den Biotec 12 handeln. : 
Der Filter hat je 8 blaue und rote Schwämme.

Die Bedienungsanleitung von Oase ist wirklich fürs  
Bei den Preisen die Oase für die Geräte verlangt, sollte es doch möglich sein, eine halbwegs vernünftige Anleitung beizufügen.

Hab noch eine Frage:
Wie oft reinigt Ihr eure Filter? 
Bei Oase habe ich gelesen, dass der Filter erst gereinigt werden soll, wenn das Wasser fast überläuft.  

Mein Filter läuft jetzt seit 5 Monaten. Bis auf das Sieb habe ich noch nichts gereinigt. Schwämme sind auch noch nicht besonders dreckig.


----------



## Olli.P (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

Hi Jörg,

ich habe meinen Biotec 5.1 seit letztes Jahr Oktober vorm 1m³ Pflanzenbecken am laufen und erst einmal die Schwämme gezogen................

so nach 'nem halben Jahr aber mit Überlaufen oder Schmutzanzeige geht hoch war noch nix zu erkennen........... 

Diesmal warte ich bis sich die Schmutzanzeige bewegt................... 

Wenn der Winter nicht zu kalt wird und der Filter wieder durchlaufen kann.......:

Habe allerdings kein Sieb davor...................


----------



## jora (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Oase Biotex Screenex*

Hallo Olaf,

dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Vielen Dank.

Bis zu welcher Außentemperatur kann man Pumpe und Filter durchlaufen lassen?


----------

